# Framingham Officers injured in knife attack.



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Police officers injured in knife attack
Friday January 07, 2005
FRAMINGHAM, Mass. (AP) Two veteran police officers were treated for stab wounds after being attacked by a man wielding a knife on Friday evening.

The two officers were following up on an assault earlier in the day at a house on Mellon Street when, after approaching the house, a man jumped out of the doorway with what was described as ``a large knife'' and assaulted them, Lt. Vincent Alfano said.

The officers, despite their injuries, subdued the suspect, identified as John Meloni, 46. He was taken into custody and will be charged, Alfano said.

Officer William Fuer, a 30-year veteran of the force, was treated and released from MetroWest Medical Center for cuts to the hands and wrists. Officer Michael Degnan, a 34-year veteran, was hospitalized for multiple stab wounds to the chest.

Their injuries are not considered life-threatening.

Meloni is likely to be arraigned on Monday, Alfano said.


(Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The FPD Officer stabbed in his chest (Degnan) is listed in guarded condition. I hope he has a quick recovery and gets back on the job ASAP.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Suspect charged in knife incident
By Claudia Torrens / News Staff Writer
Sunday, January 9, 2005

FRAMINGHAM -- A 48-year-old man who stabbed two police officers Friday night has been charged with several counts of assault and is being held on $500,000 cash bail. 

Both police officers are resting at home after they were released from MetroWest Medical Center at different times on Friday night and yesterday morning, police said. 

John Meloni, who lives at 119 Mellen St., is recovering at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston from injuries in the scuffle that ensued when the officers subdued him after he attacked them, said Framingham police spokesman Lt. Vincent Alfano. Meloni will probably be arraigned at Framingham District Court tomorrow or Tuesday, depending on his release from the hospital, said Alfano. 

The Framingham resident has been charged with two counts of assault with intent to murder, two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon (a knife), two counts of assault and battery on a public employee and one count of resisting arrest. 

Police did not immediately charge Meloni after the arrest because the suspect complained of injuries and was taken to MetroWest Medical Center. 

The two officers, William Fuer and Michael Degnan, went to Meloni's house to investigate a claim of an earlier assault when Meloni came out of the darkened doorway of the home and attacked them with a knife, said Alfano. 

Fuer, a 30-year veteran, suffered defensive wounds on both hands. Alfano said he was released from the hospital on Friday, sometime before midnight. Fuer's son said yesterday afternoon his father was resting, recovering from the injuries. 

Degnan, a 34-year veteran, was stabbed in his chest. He was released around 1:15 a.m. yesterday and now he is resting at home, Alfano said. 

"They are both very tired and recovering," said Alfano. "Many people in the community have asked about them and expressed their concern. This is a very dramatic time for us. Our prayers are with the officers." 

Alfano said both officers acted bravely. 

"They subdued (Meloni) through courage, strength and skills," the lieutenant said. 

Alfano said police have had some "interaction" with Meloni in the past although he said he could not comment on the suspect's criminal history. When questioned about Meloni's mental state at the time of the alleged crime, Alfano said he could not comment. 

Jim Falconi, a neighbor of Meloni, said Meloni's parents have lived in that house for a long time and that he was surprised to see so many police cruisers over there Friday night. 

"They came here prepared because of something that happened earlier in the day. It is not that somebody called them," said Falconi. "I saw only bits and pieces, but suddenly there was a police officer lying on the floor with five or six other officers surrounding him." 

Falconi said he did not know Meloni well. 

"I would only see him working on his truck sometimes," he said. 

Police said it is uncertain when Fuer and Degnan will return to duty. 

This is not the first time Fuer suffered injuries to his hands while on the job. 

The officer, who marked 30 years in the force last September, was bitten on one hand by a pit bull in 1999 while he was interviewing its owner for a case. Three years earlier, Fuer had been attacked by the girlfriend of a man he had arrested for drunken driving on Beaver Street.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!
Never give up, always go home!
:wink:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That bastard should not be breathing right now.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Stabbed cops still recovering as suspect awaits arraignment
By Norman Miller / News Staff Writer
Tuesday, January 11, 2005

FRAMINGHAM -- While two veteran police officers continue to recover at home after being stabbed Friday, the man charged with those stabbings still awaits his arraignment. 

John Meloni, 48, of 119 Mellen St., was scheduled to be arraigned yesterday in Framingham District Court on charges of stabbing police officers Michael Degnan and William Fuer on Friday. 

But, Meloni yesterday remained at the Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston, and was not released in time to be arraigned. He will most likely be arraigned this morning, Framingham Police Lt. Vincent Alfano said. 

Degnan is at home recovering from four stab wounds in the chest and another in the side, while Fuer was stabbed in his hand and had a tendon severed. 

Alfano said the bloody crime scene and Degnan's blood-soaked shirt "looked like a horror movie." 

"The two of them, without question, performed a heroic act," said Alfano. "They saved each others' lives. If one of them wasn't there, we would have been looking at a murder. They fought bravely." 

Meloni is accused of stabbing the two veteran officers at his Mellen Street home Friday when they came to question him about an assault earlier in the day. 

Before they even knocked on the door, Alfano said Meloni attacked them with a large knife. He quickly stabbed Degnan four times in the chest and another time in the side, Alfano said. 

Fuer's hand was cut when he tried to stop the 5-foot-11-inch, 190-pound Meloni from attacking Degnan, Alfano said. 

The two officers subdued Meloni and arrested him, Alfano said. 

"It was a life or death struggle to fight off this unprovoked attack," said Alfano. 

Meloni is charged with two counts of assault with intent to murder, two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon (a knife), two counts of assault and battery on a public employee and one count of resisting arrest, Alfano said. 

Alfano said many questioned why the two officers did not use deadly force to stop the attack. 

"They were absolutely within their rights under our policy and state policy to use deadly force," said Alfano. "It was such a sudden and savage attack and it took place in such a confined space -- it was about 3 (feet) by 3 (feet) -- they had no chance. 

"They were fighting for their lives, and even if one of them were able to get his gun, he may have shot the other officer," Alfano said. 

Meloni was first brought to the Framingham police station after his arrest to be booked, but he complained of injuries, and was taken to the hospital. 

The nature and the cause of the injury were unknown, Alfano said.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Man indicted on charges from officers' stabbing*
By Norman Miller / News Staff Writer
Wednesday, February 2, 2005

A Framingham man charged with stabbing two veteran police officers last month was indicted yesterday on several charges.

John Meloni, 48, is accused of stabbing Framingham Officers William Fuer and Michael Degnan on Jan. 7.

Meloni was indicted by a Middlesex grand jury of armed assault with the intent to kill, two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon causing serious bodily injury, assault and battery, three counts of assault and battery on a police officer, threatening to commit a crime and resisting arrest, a spokeswoman for the Middlesex District Attorney's office said.

Degnan and Fuer went to Meloni's house at 119 Mellen St. the night of the stabbing to question him about an alleged assault. Police said Meloni slammed the rear door of his sport utility vehicle into a town employee at the incinerator on Mount Wayte Avenue earlier that day.

As the two officers were about to knock on the door, Meloni charged out and stabbed Degnan four times in the chest and once in the side. In the struggle, Fuer had his hand sliced, police said.

Fuer had to have reconstructive surgery on his hand.

Meloni has been held at Bridgewater State Hospital for the past 20 days to see if he is fit to stand trial. A Superior Court arraignment date has not been set.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Hearing continues in officer stabbing case*
By Norman Miller / Daily News Staff
Thursday, March 3, 2005

FRAMINGHAM -- A hearing was continued yesterday on whether to commit to a mental institution a Framingham man accused of stabbing two Framingham police officers in January.

John Meloni is still being held at the Bridgewater State Hospital, his lawyer, John LaChance, said. Doctors at the hospital sought to have Meloni committed to the hospital.

So far, Meloni has been determined to be not competent to stand trial for the Jan. 7 attack on Officers Michael Degnan and William Fuer, LaChance said.

But a judge has not made a ruling on the fact, and it may hinge on whether a court orders Meloni to take the medication to treat his bipolar disorder.

"It becomes very complicated at this point," said LaChance. "If he takes his medication, he'll be competent to stand trial. If he doesn't, he won't be competent, but he'll be in a locked facility until he is competent."

The hearing was continued at Brockton District Court, and will probably be moved to Middlesex Superior Court in the near future, LaChance said.

LaChance said he thinks Meloni may be competent, even without his medication.

"I think he's probably competent now in the sense that he knows what various participants in the case do, and he's communicative with his lawyer," LaChance said. "If it were to turn out he really doesn't understand what's going on in an unmedicated form, that could change."

On Tuesday, Meloni was arraigned in Middlesex Superior Court. Judge Peter Lauriat entered a not guilty plea on his behalf.

Police said Meloni stabbed the two officers after they went to his house to question him about an earlier assault. Degnan was stabbed four times in the chest, and Fuer had his hand sliced and needed reconstructive surgery.

Meloni is charged with armed assault with the intent to kill, two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery, three counts of assault and battery on a police officer, threatening to commit a crime and resisting arrest, authorities said.

Meloni is scheduled to have a hearing to determine if he is a danger to the public on May 24. LaChance said the hearing could be held, because it is completely different than the commitment hearing.

"The 58A (dangerousness) hearing is to determine whether or not he is dangerous to the community, and if he is the judge would order him held in some locked facility pending trial," said LaChance.

"The commitment proceedings would determine whether he would be put in a locked unit at Bridgewater and whether or not he would be forced to take his medications."


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Any info on the status of the Officers?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Injured cops back on the job
By Norman Miller / Daily News Staff
Tuesday, March 22, 2005

FRAMINGHAM -- Two Framingham Police officers are back on the job two months after they were allegedly stabbed by a man they wanted to question about an assault. 

Veteran officers Michael Degnan and William Fuer returned to the job on Sunday, Lt. Vincent Alfano said. 

"They've been cleared for duty, and they came back on their own volition," said Alfano. "They put their job and the public before themselves. It shows what they're made of. It shows their mettle." 

Deputy Chief Craig Davis said Degnan and Fuer coming back so quickly from serious injuries is an inspiration to the force. 

"They're two senior officers that we're very happy to have back, and we're fortunate they were able to recover so quickly from their serious injuries," said Davis. "They truly set an example for the younger officers on the department." 

Degnan and Fuer were attacked on Jan. 7 when they went to question John Meloni, 48, at his 119 Mellen St. home about an assault earlier in the day. 

As the pair approached the door, Meloni allegedly attacked them with a knife. Although both officers were stabbed, they subdued Meloni. 

Degnan was stabbed four times in the chest and once in his side. Fuer was sliced on his hand, and required reconstructive surgery to a tendon. 

Degnan is a 34-year veteran of the force. Fuer has been with the department for 30 years. 

Meloni is charged with armed assault with the intent to kill, two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon causing serious bodily injury, assault and battery, three counts of assault and battery on a police officer, threatening to commit a crime and resisting arrest. 

Meloni is scheduled to appear in Middlesex Superior Court on Thursday for a hearing to determine if he is a danger to the public. His attorney, John LaChance, said he expects the hearing to take place despite a court ruling on Meloni's competency. 

Meloni is being held at the Bridgewater State Hospital under observation. Doctors have so far said Meloni is not competent to stand trial, but he has not cooperated with evaluations. 

A hearing in Brockton District Court to force Meloni to take his medication for bipolar disorder was not held last month, and has not been rescheduled. 

Neither Degnan nor Fuer were available to comment on the story, and neither has spoken to the press since the attack. 

"They're back to work and we're more than happy to have them back," Alfano said.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Glad to see they're back on the job!!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Framingham holds awards ceremony for officers *

The Framingham Police Department will hold its annual awards ceremony on Wednesday from 4 to 7 p.m. at the Elks, and among those being honored are two officers who almost died in the line of duty earlier this year.

Officers Michael Degnan and William Fuer will be awarded Medals of Valor, which are awarded to police officers injured in the line of duty.

Police say Degnan and Fuer were attacked Jan. 7 when they went to question John Meloni, 48, at his 119 Mellen St. home about an assault earlier in the day.

As the pair approached the door, Meloni allegedly attacked them with a knife. Although both officers were stabbed, they subdued Meloni.

Degnan was stabbed four times in the chest and once in his side. Fuer was sliced on a hand and required reconstructive surgery to a tendon.

Degnan is a 34-year veteran of the force. Fuer has been with the department for 30 years.

Meloni is awaiting a court decision to see if he is competent to stand trial.

Both men had since returned to work, but have since gone on leave. Fuer suffered a broken arm in a fall while Degnan had a brain aneurism.

Both men and their families are expected to attend the event.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tough week for FPD! Be safe guys.


----------

